# Oily Skin?



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Does anyone here have really oily skin? To put it simply, I'm a noob when it comes to skin care. I don't use make up, and I definitely don't have any sort of skin routine, which explains why my face is not the best. So anyway, I was doing my research on moisturizers and whatnot, but it's all so overwhelming. So does anyone have any routines and/or products they'd like to recommend? :blank


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

I think I have oily facial skin, and its annoying, as a result I wash my face about 4 times everyday day now. 
I tend not to use moisturisers etc on my face, although sometimes I do after Ive shaved.

I have also started exfoliating as well every day. Just by sprinkling a little bit of sugar onto the sponge with a bit of soap on it, and apply gently with a circular motion, several times, then rinse off any soap and sugar crystals, and dry face.

I think i remember reading that oily skin can be caused by washing too much actually, but the reason I was as much, as i think it helps to prevent blocked pores which lead to blackheads and spots more often.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

there is a fabulous book about skin care called Pure Skin. It explains in some detail why certain skin types are the way they are. It can help you determine exactly what's going on with your skin. It also has natural recipes you can make yourself that will help calm and improve your skin, although admittedly some of the ingredients, like essential oils, can be somewhat pricey. However, that might be preferable to skin damage caused by breakouts, something I've had a problem with in the past. You can try getting the book from your local library or, Christmas is coming up......


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Yeah, I always thought moisturizers were bad, considering I was oily enough lol. But now that I learned that you can train your face to be less oily, I definitely want to go out and buy the necessary products. I do exfoliate my face, almost everyday.. I'm training my curly hair to be moisturized, why not my face? lol

Unfortunately, us women feel the need to go the extra mile. Mattifiers, cleansers, toners, moisturizers... Why can't my face just be a blank slate? :roll


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up! I'm gonna try and find that book, give it a read


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

It has a lot to do with what you eat


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

I've got somewhat oily skin, and really oily hair, it's almost as if I have to take a shower everyday... It's really annoying.


----------



## Stillill (Sep 5, 2011)

Hey, I have really oily skin too and have had it my entire life. It really is frustrating and embarrasing. 

Well about a year ago I started taking large amounts of Vitamin B5(Pantothenic Acid), 3 500mg pills as well as 3 B-complex pills a day. Within a few weeks of starting this the oil production had almost disappeared. There was still a little but nowhere even remotely near as bad as it had been. I probably could have eliminated it completely by taking a 4th pill per day but I don't think a little oil is a bad thing. 

Anyway before starting the B5 I could wash my face in the morning and within a few hours my face would be ridiculously oily again. After beginning the B5 I can go all day without having to wash my face. Finally normal skin!

So it might be worth giving that a shot. Maybe it will help you. Maybe not, everyone is different so what worked for me might not necesarily work for you. But B5 is definitely the only thing that has ever had any positive effect on my skin. I've tried tons of things over the years too including the usual advice everyone gives of drinking more water, eating healthier, putting moisturizer on it, etc...but none of those things ever did anything for me. 

If you do decide to try it I've read 5g a day is the recomended dosage for skin problems but 1.5g worked great for me and it will take a few weeks for you to begin to notice the effects. Anyway good luck.


----------



## hannahjoy (Oct 6, 2011)

I have somewhat oily skin. In the past few months I've started using the Oil Cleansing Method instead of using any store bought cleaners. It hasn't completely taken care of all of my pimples but my face is no longer oily or dry. It sounds weird and kind of crazy to think about putting oil on your face to clean it...but it works. You can Google 'Oil Cleaning Method' and it'll give you instructions and reviews.


----------



## MrMongrel (Oct 21, 2011)

Ohnoes2191 said:


> Does anyone here have really oily skin? To put it simply, I'm a noob when it comes to skin care. I don't use make up, and I definitely don't have any sort of skin routine, which explains why my face is not the best. So anyway, I was doing my research on moisturizers and whatnot, but it's all so overwhelming. So does anyone have any routines and/or products they'd like to recommend? :blank


For one thing, I'd recommend reducing your meat intake - and replacing it with non-hormone induced, free roaming meats (ie buffalo, vennison, lamb).

Also increase your veggie intake.


----------



## youresoquiet (Oct 26, 2011)

I have very oily skin as well. I wash day and night with neutrogena acne wash with salicylic acid...but you have to rub it in for about 30 seconds or more. Once i started doing that i noticed it dried up my skin pretty well. I also cant live without the clean and clear oil absorbing sheets...they work wonders! Even though oily skin sucks, people with oily skin tend to develop wrinkles much later in life!


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

My face has been dry lately, I had light oily skin but I think it went away.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Start using a toner with tea tree oil in it. I believe the Body Shop sells one, but I'm sure there are drug store versions too. Also washing morning and evening with a cleanser that contains tea tree oil would help.

During the day you can use oil blotting sheets to absorb any excess oil.


----------



## Balaka (Nov 4, 2011)

Well l I think that you need to have focus on your diet which must contain fruits and vegetables . You also need to use creams for oily skin which are available in the market .


----------



## Phalene (Feb 15, 2013)

Beware, the more you exfoliate your skin, the more you sollicitate the glands and the more oily your skin can get.

The tea tree stuff at Body Shop is quite good, and I really like the facial mask called Cosmetic Warrior from Lush. You use it like once a week or so and you immediately feel the difference.

Stay away from very abrasive treatment like scrubs and all.


----------



## MissyH (Jul 31, 2013)

I've always had oily skin, but it seems the older I get, the drier it gets. I've also always used oil-free moisturizers. They moisturize without adding extra oils to your skin.


----------



## azureyoshi (Dec 26, 2012)

[redacted]


----------



## blankanderson (Aug 16, 2013)

Oily skin can be caused by not washing properly. Wash your face twice a day, morning and night, to keep skin healthy. Use an acne wash both times to help rid your face of those blemishes.
Use an acne medication. Some medications are formulated to reduce the oiliness of your skin from the inside out. Ask your dermatologist.
Use a natural scrub. Honey and sugar together exfoliates skin nicely, while still moisturizing your skin. Try to find different natural face scrub recipes online and decide which ones will be best for your skin. Don't use scrubs too often, as they will dry out your skin, and not in a good way!
Aloe Vera: Wash your face thoroughly and apply aloe vera gel on your face & let it dry. You may refrigerate the gel to get a refreshing and cooling effect. You can apply aloe Vera gel on your face two to three times a day as per your convenience.
Oatmeal & Aloe Vera Scrub: Mix oatmeal with aloe Vera. Rub gently up on your skin. After 10-15 minutes cleanse with water.


----------



## ilibwy (Aug 17, 2013)

I have extremely oily skin and I've been using milk of magnesia of all things to conquer my fight against the oilies. I don't ingest it, but put it directly
on my face. It takes a little practice because too much can leave white splotches on your face, yikes! There are great tutorials on youtube for how to apply it. I've given up on powders, makeup primers, and oil-absorbing lotions, they just don't work for me. I do carry around blotting papers in case I didn't use enough M.O.M. that morning, but I rarely have to use them. If you try it, I would just recommend using a good cleanser at night and follow with toner. The M.O.M. doesn't cause me to break out, but I wouldn't leave it on my face overnight. M.O.M. has definitely been the thing that works best for me.


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

hannahjoy said:


> I have somewhat oily skin. In the past few months I've started using the Oil Cleansing Method instead of using any store bought cleaners. It hasn't completely taken care of all of my pimples but my face is no longer oily or dry. It sounds weird and kind of crazy to think about putting oil on your face to clean it...but it works. You can Google 'Oil Cleaning Method' and it'll give you instructions and reviews.


I've tried that before, along with the No-Poo "shampooing" and neither of them worked to control oil. Interestingly, the oil method dried my face out, probably from all the warm water you have to use to remove the oil. It also made my face feel really dull, even though I was exfoliating. I think when you're that young though, hormones usually play such a large role that there isn't really a way to control what they're doing to your face.



Ohnoes2191 said:


> Does anyone here have really oily skin? To put it simply, I'm a noob when it comes to skin care. I don't use make up, and I definitely don't have any sort of skin routine, which explains why my face is not the best. So anyway, I was doing my research on moisturizers and whatnot, but it's all so overwhelming. So does anyone have any routines and/or products they'd like to recommend? :blank


Now to answer your question, I would say as long as you're eating healthy, exercising, and getting enough sleep and water, than that is the best you can do for your face to be healthy. For the cosmetic appearance of your face, I'd second the idea of using disposable wipes. You might also want to try retinoids. I know they're marketed for reducing oil and they also will exfoliate and help combat acne, if you have any. If you go that route though, you'll need a dermatologist and a prescription, but it might really help you! Good luck.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

You need to start having a skin care routine if you want to control your oily skin. By the way, having oily skin makes your skin look... fresher. I too have oily skin. Go to Walgreens and in the face wash section... you will find this cheap oil controlling gel which will control the oil throughout the day. This is how it looks like.










You still do need to moisturize even if you have oily skin. Try looking for a non greasy moisturizer. Clean and Clear also carry those.

It also wouldn't hurt to pack some oil absorbing sheets wherever you go. Just blot your face to get rid of the oil once every now and then.

Oh.. and do not over wash your face. That will just produce more oil an watch your diet such as greasy food.


----------



## mariajane (Apr 13, 2015)

This is very helpful for you.

1. don not use moisturizer because most chances are it will have oil in it and make your skin more oily.
2. Use a cleanser that is oil free.
3. Eat better, foods such as chocolate, french fries and soda,cause oily skin and acne.
4. Don't over wash your face because it will dry out your skin and signal your glands to produce more oil.
5. Use a toner for your face, trust me it helps.
6. Use oil blotting sheets, they work amazing when you are at school or work and need to freshen up your face.


----------



## Mojoknife (Oct 26, 2015)

Hey, i also had been dealing with oily skin. My skin would show excess oil within 40 minutes after washing my face. It was annoying. I would be constantly washing my face through out the day. Also I had to keep a tissue paper on me to clear excess oil. I noticed the tissue paper made my skin red, and irritated. My dermatologist recommended a combination of face wash and moisturizer that has worked wonders. I wash and dry my face in the morning with water and then I apply the face wash, CeraVe foaming facial cleanser. It has hyaluronic acid in it that helps keep the moisture on the skin. It also removes bacteria on the skin. Then I apply kiss my face coconut moisturizer. It has coconut oil, olive oil, grape seed oil, and shea butter that soothes and moisturizes the skin. It is non sticky, and absorbs quickly. The first time I used them, I promise I was worried as to why my skin was not producing oil, lol. In public when I don t have access to a mirror, I use the back of my finger nail to check for oil on my nose, the first time I used it I am telling you after 30 minutes my nose and skin had no oil, up to two hours my nose was dry. I felt happy and unsure of what was going on. I didn t believe it, lol. I am telling you it works well to remove oil and bacteria from the skin. Now I was my face every 4-6 hours. Use them, I am giving you a link to get them from Ebay, that is where I bought them. The seller is trust-able with express shipping within 1-3 business days.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/-/171979268857? (CeraVe Foaming Facial Cleanser, 12 Ounce) 
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/-/171979281513? (Kiss My Face Coconut Moisturizer, 16 Ounce)


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Had it as a teenager. Went away after puberty.


----------

